# OD Green Glocks are for forest warfare.



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Since I've seen desert tan M16s used in Iraq; camouflage green Remington 870s for duck hunting in the swamps and; white taped Savage rifles used on mountain tops...I've wondered what Gaston was thinking when he came up with the OD Green Glocks. My theory....

OD Greens are meant for:









Thoughts or no thoughts?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

For being listed as OD (olive drab), I always thought they weren't very green at all. More sandy-green, about a 70-30 split?

I _DO_ have just a touch of blue-green color-blindness, though; maybe that's the problem.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The purpose of the pretty colors is only to sell guns. They are different versions of a cookie-cutter gun. I doubt Gaston went, "Geez, my black guns stand out so much in a European forest. I'd better make a green one!"


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

LOL! Mike.

DJ Niner-it just depends on the lighting. But they're definitly OD Green.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

The black version will be easier to find if you drop it in the jungle. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wanted one of those grey HKs, so It would blend in better on the moon :mrgreen:


----------

